
Security tests pre-launch are pointless. Developers are taking over AppSec - Yuval_Halevi
https://whitessource.com/Dev-Security-Report-
======
tastroder
The "security tests pre-launch are pointless" part of your title doesn't seem
to appear in the article, which also seems to simply be an ad fishing for work
emails that you also submitted 19 days ago.

